# New Breed Archery™ gets “Addicted” and put it’s “Game Face” on!



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

New Breed Archery™ is proud to announce 2010-11 seasonal sponsorships with Bowhunting Addiction TV™ and Game Face TV™. 

Bowhunting Addiction TV™ is a Michigan based show that airs exclusively on the Sportsman Channel. Don Pollauf, co-founder of BHA TV explains; “The show made its debut in January 2010 after the Team invested 3 years developing the right format for their bow hunting only show. It is shot and produced entirely in High Definition. The show features the BHA TV™ TEAM and integrates multiple storylines in each episode. The Team makes an effort to show the true reality of each hunt by airing multiple kill shots, the missed shots and the behind the scene details”. BHA TV™ will air its first show using their New Breed™bows on January 1st, 2011, so look out for them on the Sportsman’s Channel™.

New Breed Archery™ and BHA TV™ also have plans to release a BHA TV™ series bow. The bow is New Breed’s™ flagship Genetix™ bow with BATV’s™ custom colors and logos strategically added to the bows. 

Game Face TV™ is another show New Breed Archery™ is very excited to be partnered with. They are a group of friends that travel the world in pursuit of large and small game. They have worked hard over the last three years and have finally made their dream a reality. They will be airing on the Sportsman Channel and Wild TV in Canada. Gameface TV is shot and produced entirely in HD. The Gameface crew will hunt a large variety of game, keeping every episode exciting and fresh. From Idaho to Romania with their New Breed Bows in tow, they will always keep you asking “What are the guys from Gameface hunting this week?” They are proud be airing third and fourth quarter with their first show airing July first! Remember where ever you are and whatever you do put your gameface on!

One thing that sets New Breed Archery™ apart from the others is we are truly committed to producing the best possible bow line a company can offer. We are cutting edge when it comes to technology and bow design, but we have “Old School” morals, values, and ethics. All of our bows are built by hand and checked against our strict standards before they are ever shipped. We truly appreciate all that God has given us and promise to give back in any way we can. Genesis 27:3 “Now therefore take, I pray thee, thy weapons, thy quiver and thy bow, and go out to the field and take me venison”

Needless to say we at New Breed Archery™ are very excited to be working with such a great group of professionals. You can keep up to date with the shows and New Breed Archery™ at their website(s):
www.newbreedarchery.com 
www.bowhuntingaddiction.com 
www.gamefacetv.com


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

:wav:


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

*Sounds Awesome...2 great shows with guys shooting New Breed bows!*

Very cool...Bowhunting Addiction TV™ sounds like my kind of hunting show!!! I also like the way Game Face TV™ will be chasing everything big and small all over the globe! Congrats to both shows and New Breed for all the hard work and dedication you guys do to make great shooting bows and awesome bowhunting shows!:thumbs_up


----------



## charliep (Mar 16, 2009)

Very Cool...:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Ttt*

Ttt


----------



## daleg (Jan 1, 2008)

charliep said:


> Very Cool...:darkbeer::darkbeer:


+1 looking forward to watch them


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## fowl_natured (Jul 24, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## BHATV (Mar 24, 2010)

*"Perfect Fit"*

All of Team Addiction are very PROUD to be part of the New Breed Nation! 


When we set out to find a new bow partner for the now and the future New Breed was exactly what BHA TV was looking for. With our show being an all bowhunting show we knew that New Breed was a perfect fit! I personally would like to thank Kyle,Jason,Dave and Steve for letting us be part of a OUTSTANDING operation!

Don Pollauf
President Bowhunting Addiction TV


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Adding New Dealers*

If you haven't checked in a while be sure to check out our dealer map
We are adding new dealers all the time
Recently some in
MN
VA
FL
and AL

The nation is growing!!


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Ju5t H3R3 said:


> If you haven't checked in a while be sure to check out our dealer map
> We are adding new dealers all the time
> Recently some in
> MN
> ...


I'm working on one here in Ohio as well Kyle....I'll call you a bit later to talk.

Awesome news as well...I look forward to seeing some New Breeds slaying game all over the nation!!!


----------



## ddrape (Aug 24, 2009)

Sweet!!!!!!


----------



## Hanover Hydro (Jan 24, 2010)

:thumbs_up


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Ttt*

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

:bump2:
Great Bows and Great Shows


----------



## fireforthall (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks Kyle,

We really are prowd to be working with you guys! We just got back from doing a little splitting of arrows! What a great shooting machine! 

AS


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

*Lee Martin and my new Cyborg*

I posted this on Lee's thread, but wanted you guys to see it as well. If you'd like to see the pics, they are over there on his thread.

I picked up my new Cyborg from Lee last night. I've been fortunate enough to know Lee for a long time. Every time I think I have finally reached the point that I know something about archery, I visit Lee, and find out how much I have left to learn. This guy knows archery.

One thing you learn about Lee; he is a fanatic about detail and having everything just right. It doesn't matter if its serving in a peep, or painting a riser, it has to be perfect or he will redo it. Personally, I really appreciate that. Its no surprise his custom paint business has exploded.

I am almost at a loss for describing this bow. The pain combo is drop dead awesome. It looks way better in person. Everybody that has seen this bow wants to know if he can paint theirs in this combo.

As for the Cyborg, you just have to shoot one to appreciate it. I am a fingers guy, and have been a Mathews shooter for a while. I presently have a Drenalin LD, which may hit the add section shortly. I did not think I would find a bow with cams as smooth. Wrong. This bow is smooth, stable, quiet (one string leach) and holds well. It shoots like a dream. I don't even have a stabilizer on it. The grip, or handle, is I believe the best I have touched. You
just have to shoot one to appreciate it. They are awesome.


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

mitchell said:


> I posted this on Lee's thread, but wanted you guys to see it as well. If you'd like to see the pics, they are over there on his thread.
> 
> I picked up my new Cyborg from Lee last night. I've been fortunate enough to know Lee for a long time. Every time I think I have finally reached the point that I know something about archery, I visit Lee, and find out how much I have left to learn. This guy knows archery.
> 
> ...


Congrats On The New Bow. The Cyborg is a shooter without a Dought.
Welcome to the New Breed Nation!!!!


----------



## BHATV (Mar 24, 2010)

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

:bump2:


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

It all starts with Great Genetix!!!!!!!


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

www.newbreedarchery.com


----------

